#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Where Did You Go Today? Photos Please.

## Aberlour

This is a thread for when you go out for the day and take some photos that people may want to see, but it isn't really worthy of it's own thread. 

We have the "post a photo a week" thread (one of my favourite threads on TD)  and we have countless brilliant travel/holiday threads, but I thought we needed something in the middle.

So, what did you do today? Did you pop out for lunch, did you go fishing? did you go for a walk? Whatever you did, if you took photos but don't want to start your own thread, put them here.

----------


## Aberlour

*Greenwich & Blackheath.* 

On Sunday the weather was good so we popped up to Greenwich. We started on the very far side of Blackheath Common as it's the easiest place to park. 

Photos are all phone photos, so please forgive the quality.





After a quick walk around the farmers market, we sat down on the common for coffee and a bit of brunch.





I went for a big slice of Steak and Ale pie.



Some of the wonderful houses that go right around the outside of the Common.







A quick ice cream and we start the walk across the common to Greenwich Park.





Some of us were walking anyhow!



In to Greenwich Park.



The Greenwich Observatory, and the home of GMT.



An old water fountain.



Looking down to the Maritime Museum. Canary Wharf in the back ground, and you can just make out the sails of the Cutty Sark at 9 O'clock.





Looking back up to the Observatory from the bottom of the park.



Small lake at the bottom of the Park.



Sun Dial next to the lake.



Playground at the bottom of the park. Come find us in the pub when you're finished son.  :Smile: 



One of us gets to sit down, and one of us gets to run around the playground, sweating his tits off. No prizes for who gets the short straw every time.



Walked through the museum car park where they had a nice collection of anchors.







I thought this was a piece of modern art based on Sonic the hedgehog. It turns out it's a cutterhead.





Through the car park and round to the front of the museum.











A quick look around the Maritime Museum.





























Across the road from the Museum and on the banks of the Thames, is the Royal Naval College. Today we just caught the end of the Aston Martin Owners club, as they were packing up. Thankfully there were still lots of cars there. If there is a better backdrop for a classic car show I'm yet to see it.











My favourite car there, was pretty much the only non Aston. My favourite colour as well. What a fucking beauty.

































Three Brand new models. Yes please.















The opposite end of the time line.





The river Thames, looking across to the O2 Arena. (Millennium Dome)



The Cutty Sark.







My son, helping some poor student buy beans on toast for dinner. Having his picture on TD is as famous as he will ever get I'm afraid. Still, he got my son boogying  away, so it's all good.



The entrance to the tunnel that takes you under the river Thames to the Isle of Dogs on the other side.



My favourite noodle shop. Not today though, it's getting late and we have a long walk back.



After a long walk back to the far end of Blackheath Common, we just have time for a liitle bit of grub and a couple of beers. Pikey style on a park bench.





I'm the only one who's 100% Farang, yet it's not me eating the crap burger and chips!



Crashed out on a park bench. Something I hope there won't be a lot of in his future.  :Smile: 





We finished up our pikey picnic and headed for home.

----------


## Airportwo

Excellent stuff! well done, enjoyed your day  :Smile:  green coming your way!

----------


## Loy Toy

Great stuff mate and thanks to you, your wife and young lad for sharing your day with us.  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

Used to be right on my doorstep, used to love an amble around on the odd Sunday!
Mostly used to just go out around there on the lash though...

----------


## khmen

Nice mate, looks like a lovely place for a family day out, plenty to see in such a small area. Can't green ya I'm afraid.

----------


## Aberlour

> Excellent stuff! well done, enjoyed your day  green coming your way!





> Great stuff mate and thanks to you, your wife and young lad for sharing your day with us.


Cheers. I never would have started a thread for just this day out alone, but a thread where everybody shares their days out could be fun to read.




> Used to be right on my doorstep, used to love an amble around on the odd Sunday!
> Mostly used to just go out around there on the lash though...


Yes mate, it's a great place for a drink. It was about 6pm when we got back to Blackheath, and all the pub gardens were heaving. Could have stayed all night. 





> Nice mate, looks like a lovely place for a family day out, plenty to see in such a small area. Can't green ya I'm afraid.


Relatively small area mate  :Smile: . When you're as out of shape as I am, a 4 mile round trip up hills knocks the crap out of your legs. They were still aching Monday!

It didn't help, that when we were having something to eat when we first got there, I decided to take my coffee and walk right to the other side of the common to watch a game of football that was being played. It took me more than 10 minutes to get there, and when I was within 10 metres of the touchline the ref blew his fucking whistle for the end of the game  :Smile:  I had to turn around and walk all the way back.

----------


## kingwilly

> Cheers. I never would have started a thread for just this day out alone,


Why not ? 

A bloody cracking travel this thread is, you've gone to some effort to post them all up, why let them get lost in a huge, no theme thread. (like MrFred's Indo threads, they're very interesting, but after the 1,000 post or so I lose interest, I'd rather a title that tells me what the thread is about)

But that's just my opinion and you're entitled to call your thread what you like do what you liek with it.

----------


## Bangyai

Great thread and very good pictures. You say only taken with a phone camera but clearly a top end phone...iphone or Samsung S3. Anyway, thanks for posting, the pictures of Greenwich were interesting for Ms Bangyai too as it was one of the places I took her on her one and only visit to the U.K.  ( so far )

----------


## blue

Great stuff , in the heart of London and not a Black, Pakistani ,or Arab to be seen .
You have good taste  in picking a location bro .

----------


## charleyboy

Great pics. Green on it's way.

You need to start weaning yourselves off all that chocolate!

----------


## Aberlour

> why let them get lost in a huge, no theme thread.


Perhaps I could have got away with my own thread this time, but what about the next? Maybe next time the place won't be anywhere near as interesting and I might only take 5/10 pictures. You can't start a thread with 5/10 only slightly interesting pictures, so I would have nowhere to post them.

My thinking behind this thread was to have somewhere to post everything that falls short of needing it's own thread, but where you have too many photos for the "post a photo a week" thread. So we basically have somewhere to post everything that falls between.

If people post it all in one post like I did, with a nice big title, that will keep them all separate and easy to follow. I actually think more people will read them if they're on one thread that gets updated regularly, than if they were on their own threads that disappear after a few days, never to be seen again.

I will definitely be adding to this thread throughout the summer, I hope others will as well.




> Great thread and very good pictures. You say only taken with a phone camera but clearly a top end phone...iphone or Samsung S3. Anyway, thanks for posting, the pictures of Greenwich were interesting for Ms Bangyai too as it was one of the places I took her on her one and only visit to the U.K. ( so far )


Thanks mate. Yes it was an S3, so better than nothing I suppose. I'm not a fan of using a phone as a camera when you're taking pictures you want to keep. Nothing worse than having what is otherwise a great photo but you can't blow it up or crop it etc, and  zoomed pictures are unusable. 




> Great pics. Green on it's way.
> 
> You need to start weaning yourselves off all that chocolate!


 :Smile:   My diets actually not that bad mate, I just don't do anywhere near enough exercise. You really shouldn't be fucked just by walking for a few hours at the age of 36, and have aching legs the next day.

----------


## nigelandjan

Christ Alibaba !  its a good job you havent done a travel thread on your own ,, if thats a few pics from your day out , if you do a proper thread you will blow the TD server !


BTW its a lot hotter in Greenwich than in Frinton if your faces are melting  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

I showed the pic of Your Son to My Wife,and I asked Her,"Who is that?" She replied "Our Son" Amazing,He has a double.

----------


## wasabi

Do You want to try this paddle steamer with Me,be a good excuse to get Me onto the river.

----------


## nigelandjan

We / I pushed in , in the queue there one day

----------


## Aberlour

> I showed the pic of Your Son to My Wife,and I asked Her,"Who is that?" She replied "Our Son" Amazing,He has a double.


Are you just talking about his size and build or did you see the one photo that I didn't realise he was in, and didn't block out his face at first?  :Smile: 

How old is your boy mate?

----------


## wasabi

The picture at the Cutty Sark,he is looking at a busker. Size and build,and hairstyle. Havn't seen His face.

----------


## charleyboy

> My diets actually not that bad mate, I just don't do anywhere near enough exercise. You really shouldn't be fucked just by walking for a few hours at the age of 36, and have aching legs the next day


I was thinking more about...The chocolate faces! :smiley laughing:

----------


## nigelandjan

> My diets actually not that bad mate, I just don't do anywhere near enough exercise. You really shouldn't be fucked just by walking for a few hours at the age of 36, and have aching legs the next day.


You look in good shape mate ,, mind you I looked similar at that age ( ignore any rude comments from Dills soon to be copy + paste please )

----------


## mingmong

> My diets actually not that bad mate, I just don't do anywhere near enough exercise. You really shouldn't be fucked just by walking for a few hours at the age of 36, and have aching legs the next day.


Your doing alright @36 I just hit 60! enjoyed the post

----------


## Looper

I am in Sydney on a business trip. Someone else is paying so no expense spared on the hotel room.

----------


## somtamslap

Old eggy's picture threads are nearly as long as his written ones .. :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Aberlour, I absolutely LOVE Greenwich. Hubby and I lived there for a year. Now I'm back in Dubai and he's living in Hayes because he's working at Heathrow. I still have an excuse to go there.  :bananaman: 

We lived right next to Greenwich Station, which has the DLR and National Rail. Great links to everywhere in London. I went out every day and always loved it. We were living there during The Olympics, as he was working for them, and It was so great to see everyone coming to Greenwich, and to enjoy the scenery, the history, the food and beer, etc. etc. etc. I really miss it.

PS Greenage if the system lets me.

----------


## Aberlour

> Aberlour, I absolutely LOVE Greenwich. Hubby and I lived there for a year. Now I'm back in Dubai and he's living in Hayes because he's working at Heathrow. I still have an excuse to go there. 
> 
> We lived right next to Greenwich Station, which has the DLR and National Rail. Great links to everywhere in London. I went out every day and always loved it. We were living there during The Olympics, as he was working for them, and It was so great to see everyone coming to Greenwich, and to enjoy the scenery, the history, the food and beer, etc. etc. etc. I really miss it.
> 
> PS Greenage if the system lets me.


Cheers Natalie. We've both got a thing for the place and make a bee-line for it as soon as the sun comes out. 

I would give my right arm to live there, but it's way too expensive for us. I might just be able to afford to rent a shed at the bottom of somebodies garden.  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

Kingswear Castle paddle steamer no longer is in the Medway river I found out today.Oh well I missed out through procrastinaion.

----------


## kingwilly

ok.

I went here.

----------


## Aberlour

I thought taking you off ignore to view your posts on this thread would be OK. I was wrong.  :Smile: 

That would be better on the "post a picture per week" thread mate don't you think.

Or perhaps the "I need a hug" thread.  :Smile: 

So you spent all day looking at some ugly retail units? 

Have another go next time you go out somewhere mate.   :Wink:

----------


## nigelandjan

Is that the mountain you are still painting KW ?

----------


## nigelandjan

I delivered here today ,, a decorated shit farm in Rayleigh Essex 



[/URL][/IMG]



Then later in the day I delivered here in the middle of hay fever central 


[/URL][/IMG]

----------


## Looper

Had a nice day down at Watson's Bay with my crazy chinese ex-GF who kicked me out of the house at 2am 6 months ago with a suitcase and nowhere to go.





Bought her a bag of fish and chips and she came back to the hotel for a bit of lady's front bottom fun so that was $30 well spent.

 :bananaman:

----------


## astasinim

Nice day out at Harewood house.

----------


## Aberlour

^ Lovely shots mate. Do they let you inside or just in the grounds?

----------


## Storekeeper

Went to see the Seattle Mariners play the Texas Rangers yesterday:



Stadium roof open:


Stadium roof closed: (Looked up and it was closed. Yes, it's that quiet)



Club level seats down the third base line ... $65 bucks a pop !

----------


## Dillinger

^cool

----------


## Storekeeper

Didn't go anywhere today. Here is the view from my place here in Bremerton, WA:



Shipyard where I work is barely visible to the left in the photo. 20 minutes from engine start to parking lot.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Just copy the IMG link and paste it on here, SK


I think I have it now. Thanks.

----------


## astasinim

> ^ Lovely shots mate. Do they let you inside or just in the grounds?


Yes, you can go inside. Only "below stairs" and the ground floor are open to the public though. The other floors are still occupied by the Lascelles family.

----------


## Aberlour

*Folkstone - Kent*

There is very little to do in Folkstone, but it's a place we enjoy going and doing just that, very little.

WARNING: For the lack of anything better to take pictures of, this post has been padded out with mundane, family photos (That was the idea of the thread to be honest) but if it's not your thing, don't say you weren't warned.

At the Harbour.






Another day, another bench.




Another day, another anchor.



Water fountain. Too cold for us today!



Me and me boy.



This is the main beach area (sandy) but not when the tides in it ain't.





Making the tiny bit of sand in the harbour very popular.



A rare sight so far this year. (The blue sky not the seagull.)



We get to the beach to have our BBQ that we specifically went to Folkstone to have, to find that neither of us had bothered to put the BBQ in the car before we left.  :No: 

Never mind, it gives us an excuse to go up in the lift to town to buy another one.




A very old cannon ball apparently. looks like a ball of concrete to me but.




Have BBQ. Will eat.



Queue too long for the lift. Steps it is.



Grub.



I never leave home without my phone and wallet. My wife never leaves home without..



The wife starts to prepare some food while I build the BBQ. One of us took far longer than it should have taken, swore repeatedly, and blamed everybody but themselves for why it wasn't going right. I'm not saying who it was.




Both got there in the end.




Moment of truth for any hunter gatherer. Can he get the BBQ to light and feed his family. 



Good to go with my manliness in tact.  :Smile: 



My son has one of his fruity moments with his mums hat. 





Grub.





Is it a great white or is it a turtle?





I did say there wasn't much to do in Folkstone didn't I!  :Smile: 


Marshmallow time.



Time to burn off some calories with a walk/ride along the beach.




Stoney beach.






Coffee and ice cream break.



A bit further and we reach the playground. One of the best designed playgrounds we go to IMO.



Along with benches, another regular feature of our days out. The wife doing fuck all while I sweat my man boobs off running around a playground.



A long walk back to the harbour along a beautifully laid out walk way. The local council have surpassed themselves on this stretch of the beach IMO. Loads of little pathways, down to the beach and steps up to the main road. Lots of places to sit, and a lovely selection of plants and bushes.

















Catch the end of a pub band's set



Back to the harbour and the tides now out.








The wife queues up for some chips.



The beach area.






These arches make a great place to set up your picnic when the tide's out. When we meet up with other Thai people, they all sit under there out of the sun like bats in a cave.  :Smile: 




Time for a walk about with a well deserved couple of beers.












Stop jumping around I said, you'll slip and end up on your ass I said. 




I know which one I'm glad I'm taking home!



Can the misses wait till she gets home to go on Facebook? Can she fuck.

I need another beer so homeward bound it is.

----------


## blue

looks like there as much to do there as anywhere else
nice photos

----------


## ruse

> Me and me boy.
> 
> [URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Aberlour28/media/55Copy_zpsc4e0db6e.jpg.html]


as a new guy, this sort of look at me but you can see me stuff is both bizzare and kinda fascinating :bananaman:

----------


## Aberlour

If you are talking about the blurred out faces, it's unavoidable on a forum like this. You can still get the feel for the people and the place. Well I can, when I look at other photos of people who have done the same.

I post photos that I know I would enjoy if other people posted them. That's all I can do. I have no interest in tailoring my posts to what other people may or may not want to see. I know what kind of thing I enjoy, if others are like minded then cool, if they're not, then no harm is done. No one is forced to read any threads on this forum.You get some enjoyment out of the post or you don't. It's no biggy.

----------


## snakeeyes

Very nice pic thread , no anglers about ? , cheers ,  :Smile:

----------


## ruse

> If you are talking about the blurred out faces, it's unavoidable on a forum like this. You can still get the feel for the people and the place. Well I can, when I look at other photos of people who have done the same.
> 
> I post photos that I know I would enjoy if other people posted them. That's all I can do. I have no interest in tailoring my posts to what other people may or may not want to see. I know what kind of thing I enjoy, if others are like minded then cool, if they're not, then no harm is done. No one is forced to read any threads on this forum.You get some enjoyment out of the post or you don't. It's no biggy.


Yeah, blurred out faces. 
I am not criticising it by any means, and I understand places on the net where you want to remain anonymous (here, being a place like that for me). It was just a fascinating mix of sharing ones life and erasing some details, in a lot of photos.
Didn't mean to offend, they just struck me as a bizarrely interesting phenomena of our times.

----------


## Aberlour

^ didn't offend at all mate. I would love to be able to post normal photos without the faces blocked out, but as you agree it just isn't possible.

As far as I'm concerned this is the very next best thing. You can still get a feel for the people and what they are up to, but still protect yourself from the mental inadequates, of which there are lots on this forum.

If I didn't even feel comfortable doing that, then what would be the fucking point. The weirdo cretins would have won, and would be dictating to me how I use and enjoy this forum. If it was like that I simply wouldn't bother posting any more.

You're right though, it is a bit weird, just don't see any alternatives.

----------


## Aberlour

> Very nice pic thread , no anglers about ? , cheers ,


There were 5 or 6 about mate. I took one photo of them but being on my phone and zoomed it wasn't usable. I need to get a new lens for my DSLR pronto.

----------


## nigelandjan

> the mental inadequates, of which there are lots on this forum.


 ppppfffttt !   :Smile:   thankfully most are not out on the loose now though  


Nicked some of your lovely boat pics for later when I have time

----------


## Dillinger

I really enjoyed that Aberlour... have a green. 
I can't believe how clean and tidy the place is. 
Take heed Asia
Tell me those pics werent from that galaxy s3 ??

----------


## astasinim

Looks like you all had a great day Aberlour

----------


## Aberlour

^ We did mate. Just as well, because our plans for today and probably tomorrow look fucked because of the shitty English weather. 

^^ The pics were from my S3, every one on this thread so far is. My old but half decent Sony Alpha needs a new lens, and my phone camera is far better than a £100 point and press I've got, believe it or not. Pisses me off though not having a decent zoom.

You're right mate, the place is spotless. Many years ago Folkstone had a big fun fair called Rotunda or something, the place was a complete shit hole and attracted all the scummy kunts from all around. These days it's a quiet, peaceful little town, and the local council must have spent a small fortune on that coastal path area.

----------


## blue

> the place was a complete shit hole and attracted all the scummy kunts from all around. These days it's a quiet, peaceful little town, and the local council must have spent a small fortune on that coastal path area.


yes it attracted a lot of asylum seekers from all around ,looks like they have now moved on . Those coastal towns are popular with white flight Brits, who   are getting out of London at an alarming rate.
 Some nice places   in Kent

----------


## Aberlour

Our child free plan to go on the piss in London, was scuppered by the shitty English weather, so we went to our "go to" place when it's raining, Bluewater Shopping Centre.

A bit of lunch at Jamie Olivers, and watched hangover 3 at the cinema. Not a great day out but what can you do when it's pissing down with rain.



The misses waits to vibrate. Don't see the point in this, they give you a pager that bleeps and vibrates when your table is ready. In the mean time they ask you to wait in the bar area 10 feet away.  :Confused: 




Only negative thing to say about the meal was my Latte. It was just about warm instead of hot.









Hangover 3 was what you would expect. 40% worse than number 2, which was 30% worse than number 1. Worth a giggle though.

----------


## jamescollister

Yesterday,  a day to forget. Got roped in to speaking to the kids class, a subject  and practical exercise, in making hamburgers. all about learning  English, naming things like bread, tomatoes etc. The teachers know  English as well as I know Thai, they know names, but can not converse.  After doing my piece and having run out of things to say,  they wanted  more, what could I say. So putting on my best Richard Burton voice  recited the only nonsense rhythm I could remember, the Owl and The  Pussycat. No one had any idea what I was saying, except one teacher. Who  later asked in Thai and broken English, do you make hamburgers from  cats in Australia.

Today went to take my Chinese chopper for a ride, but it started raining again, 10 hours later still sitting playing on the computer. Jim

----------


## Aberlour

^ Photos Jim!  :ourrules: 

Especially of the Chinese chopper!

----------


## jamescollister

> ^ Photos Jim! 
> 
> Especially of the Chinese chopper!


Think I can do the chopper, but the photo's will have to wait of the school. Jim

----------


## jamescollister

Still haven't mastered the pic up load, but here is a cut and paste from Facebook.

----------


## blue

It still feels like winter  here in Yorkshire.  
sharing last nights rice with my new friend.




 add the lovely  BUUUUUUUR of  the lighthouse foghorn ..



Bahji on the beach 
day trippers from Bradford



saw this bee and decided to continue my battle to get a good shot of one.
had 10 goes , this is only one that came out ok , sure these compact cameras were better when  they crammed less pixels on the sensors .



This  last one from a day or two ago , this man sure likes big portions , look at the size of his ice creme !

----------


## DJ Pat

Had a stroll around Falmouth today.

----------


## socal

> I am in Sydney on a business trip. Someone else is paying so no expense spared on the hotel room.


Nice pics

where is the mongering report ?  ::chitown::

----------


## Aberlour

> Nicked some of your lovely boat pics for later when I have time


I meant to reply to this post when you made it but completely forgot to come back to it.

I'm not sure what pics you took mate, but there was only one that I liked. That picture you did for Neo was brilliant and if you get bored this summer and want to do a water colour of this one for me, I'll pay you £20 for it.  It's just a token payment obviously, but a it's a crate of beer for doing something you enjoy anyhow, is the way I see it. I've never owned a picture that I've had commissioned.  :Smile: 

As an artist it's probably the last one you would choose to paint as it's pretty boring, but it appeals to me. A bit more sun on it would have been better mind.

----------


## Aberlour

*Rochester Kent*

Today we went to the last day of this years Dickens festival in Rochester Kent, a place with strong connections to Charles Dickens. I used to go every year as a younger man, great all day and night piss up. This is the first time I've ever bothered to go as a growned up family man. Not a bad way to kill a few hours.



A pleasant walk from the car to the Castle.










Reach the castle.







I spend 15 minutes explaining the big siege, and how they dug a tunnel under the corner tower and propped it up with wooden beams, then set fire to the beams collapsing the tunnel and bringing down the tower. 



He just looked at me and said "Fuck it, I'm just gonna climbe over"  :Smile: 





A few stalls set up outside the castle.





A slight twist on the coconut shy





Directly opposite the castle is the cathedral




Up in to the castle grounds to the fun fair.














The view down to the river Medway.



Down to the High street. Looking back at the castle.










The side view of the cathedral from the High Street.





Lest we forget indeed.



The High Street.









Note to self. Download some sea shanty singing. Love it.



Popped in to the cathedral. 



Take a walk over to the park near the river.



Give the kid(s) a bubble gun. keeps them happy for 20 minutes.




Looking back to the castle.



The river Medway and Rochester Bridge.




Go back to the High Street because It's beer o'clock. Cheers.



His royal highness travels first class as usual.

 

Perfect timimg, Just sat down for a beer and the end of day procession comes past. All the characters we've seen througout the day, all meet up and walk from one end of the High Street to the other, singing and dancing. All good fun.

----------


## terry57

Interesting pictures,

Looks bloody cold though even though the suns shinning.

----------


## socal

I went for some redneck fun today. On the way home from the lake last week with my date, I seen this fresh gravel pit. So I decided it was time to go explor it.
I was pissed off when I just pulled up because it looked like I was locked out. A closer look revealed that the lock was torched off. Perfect !

So I opened the gate, drove in and closed it behind me.

This was on top of one of the piles that I climbed. Constant virticles and valleys make it a good workout.




On the peak of another pile. Wabaman lake is in the back round.

Steep to my left and right. Time to go down.

----------


## socal

One more shot

Time to go back up

----------


## Aberlour

^ The first time ever I actually want to green you and I can't. 

That's what playing silly school boys with reds does for you.  :Wink:

----------


## socal

> ^ The first time ever I actually want to green you and I can't. 
> 
> That's what playing silly school boys with reds does for you.


The red/green war was fun.  :Smile:

----------


## Aberlour

> Kingswear Castle paddle steamer no longer is in the Medway river I found out today.Oh well I missed out through procrastinaion.


There is another option for you mate. The barge in this photo here operates cruises up and down the Medway. Unless it was the paddle steamer bit that appealed?

It's available for charter, which I would guess would be extortionate, but it operates at the two festivals in Rochester every year, The Dickens and The Sweeps festivals. Perhaps you could give it a go next summer. It's only £15 quid a ticket which isn't bad because it only takes 12 people each trip.

I do fear you may have over imagined how scenic the Medway is mind. It's not really all that.

Edith May Thames Barge Charter

----------


## DJ Pat

Went to the dentist here in Truro today. My dentist is the first building on the left with all the grey plaques on the wall.

----------


## Cujo

This is a tedious thread if ever there was one.
A picture of DJ Pats dentists office.
Wow.

----------


## DJ Pat

''Where did you go today'' is the name of this thread isn't it?

I could have lied and said I went out in my Porsche with my hi-so GF but I'm devoid of photographic evidence of that.

----------


## Cujo

> ''Where did you go today'' is the name of this thread isn't it?
> 
> I could have lied and said I went out in my Porsche with my hi-so GF but I'm devoid of photographic evidence of that.


Posting is not compulsory, therefore, you could just not have posted.

----------


## Looper

> Originally Posted by Looper
> 
> 
> I am in Sydney on a business trip. Someone else is paying so no expense spared on the hotel room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did take a walk up to King's Cross on the Saturday night but it was a bit dismal. Some rough scrubbers smiling through gritted teeth and narrow eyes and a few loud girls out on the party piss. Not a very nice atmosphere. Maybe the colder weather gives the place a harder edge.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Looper
> ...


The loud party piss heads doesn't surprise me. If the mongering scene is anything like New Zealand there then you might as well just  toss one off.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Originally Posted by DJ Pat
> 
> 
> ''Where did you go today'' is the name of this thread isn't it?
> 
> I could have lied and said I went out in my Porsche with my hi-so GF but I'm devoid of photographic evidence of that.
> 
> 
> Posting is not compulsory, therefore, you could just not have posted.



Where I post from, is a democratic country. So I'm free to post on here.

Just because you're used to a corrupt, dictatorship style nation like Thailand, doesn't mean you can put that shit on me.

That's him told.

Met a lovely cat today in Penryn.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by DJ Pat
> 
> 
> ''Where did you go today'' is the name of this thread isn't it?
> 
> I could have lied and said I went out in my Porsche with my hi-so GF but I'm devoid of photographic evidence of that.
> 
> 
> Posting is not compulsory, therefore, you could just not have posted.


So by how many pics you have posted, that means you didn't do anything better ? :mid:

----------


## Looper

^^DJPat DJPat DJPat and his black and white cat

----------


## Aberlour

> Met a lovely cat today in Penryn.





> We have the "post a photo a week" thread (one of my favourite threads on TD) and we have countless brilliant travel/holiday threads, *but I thought we needed something in the middle*.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

What does Penryn look like?

Who the fuck knows, because Pat was too busy taking a picture of a  cat  :No:

----------


## DJ Pat

Google it, it's a lovely place next to Falmouth.





Luckily this is a chav-free zone. Obviously not completely, but it's a fairly decent area.

----------


## astasinim



----------


## natalie8

Great shots, asta. Could you tell us a bit about what is happening here?

----------


## astasinim

The whole area gets involved and winds the clock back to the early 40s. Shops get involved by dressing their staff and shop fronts up in memorabilia. Enthusiasts from all around bring out their weapons, trucks, jeeps, cars and bikes and bring them along. People just visiting get dressed up in 40s clothing and theres usually live music from era too. All in all, a good weekend out.

----------


## natalie8

Looks and sounds really nice.

----------


## Aberlour

> The whole area gets involved and winds the clock back to the early 40s. Shops get involved by dressing their staff and shop fronts up in memorabilia. Enthusiasts from all around bring out their weapons, trucks, jeeps, cars and bikes and bring them along. People just visiting get dressed up in 40s clothing and theres usually live music from era too. All in all, a good weekend out.


It's great when people just let themselves go and don't care about anything other than having fun. As a nation we can be a bit too reserved sometimes I reckon. Great shots mate, really enjoyed them.

----------


## Aberlour

A very sunny day in Brighton.

Where else to start but the pier.






















Next it's a 10 minute walk up to The lanes for some lunch.
























A walk through through the park at the Brighton |Pavilion.

















A bit of fun in the maze.














A couple of hours on the beach and the coldest swim I can ever remember having. Absolutely fucking freezing. Deck chairs only 2 quid a pop. Very reasonable.














Back to the pier for a second time.

This water ride was actually a bit of a shock. I thought it would be very sedate but it turned out to be a bit of a rush. Even the second go when I knew what to expect,my heart still jumped. 












My son was old enough to come down the helter skelter but not walk up the steps on his own. So I had to walk him up to the top and then walk all the way back down again, about 6 times!






The view from the top of the helter skelter.





Finally, a slow walk back to The Lanes for a few beers in the shade. When I felt like I wasn't melting anymore we headed home.

----------


## natalie8

We really like Brighton, but we were only there for a day. It was really quiet when we went, this was in October 2 years ago. Now I can see how packed it gets in the summer, when you actually get summer weather. I spent 9 months in London last year and we wanted to travel, but the weather, as you know, sucked big time.

----------


## SpicyMartin

Today I went to the Chiang Mai Scientific Crime Detection Unit, then the Land Transport Office and finally to Star Visa Office...... what a lovely day!!

----------


## astasinim

> Originally Posted by astasinim
> 
> 
> The whole area gets involved and winds the clock back to the early 40s. Shops get involved by dressing their staff and shop fronts up in memorabilia. Enthusiasts from all around bring out their weapons, trucks, jeeps, cars and bikes and bring them along. People just visiting get dressed up in 40s clothing and theres usually live music from era too. All in all, a good weekend out.
> 
> 
> It's great when people just let themselves go and don't care about anything other than having fun. As a nation we can be a bit too reserved sometimes I reckon. Great shots mate, really enjoyed them.


Thanks. It really does make a difference when everyone joins in.




> A very sunny day in Brighton.
> 
> Next it's a 10 minute walk up to The lanes for some lunch.


I love those little side streets



> Finally, a slow walk back to The Lanes for a few beers in the shade. When I felt like I wasn't melting anymore we headed home.


Great way to end the day.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nice pics of Brighton. I presume you didn't visit any Socal bars.

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Gravesend Dave

> 


Unless you know it not much to go on there Dill,where and when was that?

----------


## wasabi

Nice photo's,thank You for sharing Your day out,I remember that You mentioned that you where hoping to go to Brighton this summer. Glad the weather was kind to you,and it is interesting to see more of Brighton.It is always a pleasure to see a Family enjoying a day out together.

----------


## Aberlour

> Nice photo's,thank You for sharing Your day out,I remember that You mentioned that you where hoping to go to Brighton this summer. Glad the weather was kind to you,and it is interesting to see more of Brighton.It is always a pleasure to see a Family enjoying a day out together.


Thanks mate, nice words and the exact spirit the thread was started in. You can tell everything you need to know about someone by the way they react to other people's happiness and enjoyment. You can tell exactly who's happy and content with their own life and those who clearly aren't.

----------


## BobR

^  One of the things I miss so much in Thailand is being able to walk in the daytime without being hot, miserable and sweaty, or being to play 18 holes of golf and not wanting to leave after the first 6 because it feels so miserable outside.

Last time I was in London I walked so much that I had to stop because of blisters on my feet. Fantastic City, especially the museums.

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> Look who's out and straight into a family snaps lets get me some repo thread.
> How long can you last out this time eggy?
> 
> 
> Leave it out Koojo!
> 
> ...


He was only spitting distance away but didn't visit my ale house as far as I know, would have been made welcome , as would any member from TD. If I can help with any local info for visitors am happy to do so.
 :Smile:

----------


## Aberlour

^ Would have done mate but you don't allow kids in your boozer. With heat like that, getting in out of the sun for an hour to eat is nice, and I very much doubt you would have had any tables free outside yours anyhow.

If ever I'm there with just the misses I'll happily pop in and buy you a drink.

----------


## Bower

> ^ Would have done mate but you don't allow kids in your boozer. With heat like that, getting in out of the sun for an hour to eat is nice, and I very much doubt you would have had any tables free outside yours anyhow.
> 
> If ever I'm there with just the misses I'll happily pop in and buy you a drink.


Next time my friend, I will always find room,100 seats outside under awnings when it's hot (today it's 29)
I don't encourage kids because I hate the visiting drunks that sit around and get pissed with their kids in tow. We are a family run pub, my kids and grand kids all work there, I just say anyone with kids that are friends of mine are welcome.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Koojo
> ...


Good man Bower if ever I am in Brighton I will certainly look you up.

Just curious but is that nudist beech still a feature,remember a trip down to Brighton with the lads about 14 of us all giving large about checking it out.
Funny once we were there no one seemed up to giving it a look in :Smile:

----------


## Bower

^ Dave the nudist beach is situated between the pier and the marina, much closer to the marina. The council keep a huge bank of shingle at the walkway edge so anyone would really have to go out of their way to get offended. I am sure it still gets used and on a hot day like today I am sure there will be sights to behold !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> ^ Dave the nudist beach is situated between the pier and the marina, much closer to the marina. The council keep a huge bank of shingle at the walkway edge so anyone would really have to go out of their way to get offended. I am sure it still gets used and on a hot day like today I am sure there will be sights to behold !!!!!!!!!


Cheers Bower I am easily offended so must get a look one day,hope its a scorcher :Smile:

----------


## blue

Probably  just a load of homos on the nudist beach

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Probably  just a load of homos on the nudist beach


You could be right Blue in which case it no problem to make a swift exit!

----------


## Phuketrichard

today only the local market but the other day
sunset at Preah Vihear

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> today only the local market but the other day
> sunset at Preah Vihear


Stunning view mate!

----------


## Aberlour

A pretty lazy day today. Too hot to sit in the car for a long journey so we stayed pretty local. Enjoyable none the less.


We started off with some lunch in a little Morrocan cafe.












The pikeys were in town and there's nothing my son loves more than a fun fair, so we stopped in for an hour.














I've had my fill of caravan dwellers and the gormless chavs a fun fair allways attracts, so it's back home to one of our locals for a couple of beers. It's in a little village just down the road from us and sits on a lovely cricket green.


The boozer.




The drinks. His and hers.





7% cider isn't the smartest thing for a bloke that had to stop drinking due to a stomach ulcer to drink, but what the fuck. They went down like a dream.


A lovely pond next to the pub.






From the pub garden you have a front row seat of the cricket. Not quite the ashes but still it's a nice distraction to have in the background.




















Three other restaurants on the edge of the green.






Finally some of the lovely houses around the green.

----------


## wasabi

Nice pictures, is the restaurant at the end of Rochester High street,opposite the corner tattoo shop? The Fun Fair was that at Jacksons Fields City Way?(or is that a circus I see up there) The village is very nice,havent been there for more than 7 yrs. I spent the day at Rainham Mark ,Pump Lane, My sons Football team played in a Soccer tournament.

----------


## Aberlour

> Nice pictures, is the restaurant at the end of Rochester High street,opposite the corner tattoo shop? The Fun Fair was that at Jacksons Fields City Way?(or is that a circus I see up there) The village is very nice,havent been there for more than 7 yrs. I spent the day at Rainham Mark ,Pump Lane, My sons Football team played in a Soccer tournament.


Yes and yes mate. What have I told you about following me.  :Smile: 

How did your boy get on? Fair play to him for playing in that heat, he's made of better stuff than me, I wouldn't last 5 minutes.

----------


## wasabi

My Son enjoys his football,it's being with other children and running around with them. All the parents spent most of the time between matches telling them to get out of the trees. Football at that age is fun,and climbing trees is even more fun.Just as well as his team have never won a game.Getting an icecream is more important.

Heat,what heat,it is a pleasure,such a pleasure to stand in sunshine and relish it,because the alternative is,and We have stood out in it,cold,cold winds for 7 months.At least this coming winter they are going to train in an indoor facility.Still games will be outside.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Forgive me if I am wrong but that looks a bit like Bearsed Green to me!
Used to get down Maidstone way now and again.

From one of your earlier post Aberlour I was under the impression that you was close to Black Heath! :Confused:

----------


## Storekeeper

Went to Skagit Speedway last night ... the night starts off with the US and Canadian national anthems ... notice the flags:

[/URL]

----------


## Storekeeper

Racing underway ... love the 360s:

[/URL]

----------


## Storekeeper

Super modifieds:

[/URL]

----------


## Storekeeper

First time I ever saw truck drivers racing rigs ... thought of Nigel:

[/URL]

----------


## Storekeeper

Earlier in the evening ... love the view beyond the track:

[/URL]

----------


## Storekeeper

After a good night's sleep time to head south on the I-5 headed home 3 hours away to Bremerton, Wa:

[/URL]

The wife and daughter loved a night of good redneck fun ...  :smiley laughing:

----------


## nigelandjan

> First time I ever saw truck drivers racing rigs ... thought of Nigel:


555 Thanks mate ,, I,d have been the one at the back ,, they all go past me these days

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by Storekeeper
> 
> First time I ever saw truck drivers racing rigs ... thought of Nigel:
> 
> 
> 555 Thanks mate ,, I,d have been the one at the back ,, they all go past me these days


There were actually 9 of them racing and it was a gas watching them ... the fans got a kick out of them laying on their air horns. Believe it or not they were sometimes going three wide in the straightaways ... 

I was kinda surprised by my wife's cheering throughout the night ...  :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Went to Skagit Speedway last night ... the night starts off with the US and Canadian national anthems ... notice the flags:
> 
> [/URL]


When I read that I was expecting Speedway bike racing!

Only been once but I reckon that bit of varied racing in your photos  looked much better.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by Storekeeper
> 
> 
> Went to Skagit Speedway last night ... the night starts off with the US and Canadian national anthems ... notice the flags:
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> When I read that I was expecting Speedway bike racing!
> ...


There were two other categories of smaller cars as well but I didn't take pics. Starting from time laps, to the multiple heats for each group to the finals it made for a very long night. First time I had been to Skagit Speedway in over 25 years ... Forgot how covered in dirt we would be by the end of the night.

----------


## Aberlour

> First time I ever saw truck drivers racing rigs ... thought of Nigel:


I go and watch trucks race on tarmac quite a bit, but I've never seen them race on dirt!

Do you ever go to what we call banger racing in the UK? Same kind of track but they try and smash the shit out of each other? 

Great photos mate. Cheers.

----------


## charleyboy

^ Couple of nice threads.

I'm waiting for my mate to send me a couple of pics that I took on his phone cam today.
I was up early to caddie for my mate at the Singha Hua Hin open.
It was a qualifying event, and I'm pretty sure I wont be caddying at the weekend for him!
I'm fookin' knackered and I's also like to add...
The next time I go for a round, the caddy will get a 'better' tip!

----------


## charleyboy

Here's the yardage book I kept.

Will post others as soon as he sends them.

----------


## nigelandjan

Nice one Charlie ,, well if he needs a new caddy I,ll step in the breach a bit later on for him  :Smile:

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by Storekeeper
> 
> First time I ever saw truck drivers racing rigs ... thought of Nigel:
> 
> 
> I go and watch trucks race on tarmac quite a bit, but I've never seen them race on dirt!
> 
> Do you ever go to what we call banger racing in the UK? Same kind of track but they try and smash the shit out of each other? 
> 
> Great photos mate. Cheers.


I think the banger racing is called crash derby here in the US. Popular at the county fairs.

Dirt track here is really clay.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Do you ever go to what we call banger racing in the UK? Same kind of track but they try and smash the shit out of each other?


Also known as the Reigate section of the M25 on a Monday morning  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

This past Friday we went to the biggest fish market in Dubai. We were there at around 11:30 am and the temps were 44° that day. It is now Ramadan, so nobody can eat or drink in public. You gotta hand it to these guys, working this hard in these conditions. 





We picked up some herbs from this stand.

----------


## natalie8



----------


## natalie8

They started cleaning our fish, but the guy covered it up before I got the shot.



Our nice local prawns

----------


## Aberlour

Excellent. I can almost smell it from here.  :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Where is that fish market?

What fish did you buy? Sorry but not much information with the photos!

----------


## natalie8

Ab,yes, we could smell it from the parking lot, but once we were inside, it was surprisingly non stinky. They constantly clean it.

GD, we got prawns and hammour, which you can see in the pics. The hammour is in the second pic on this page. We also got a few sherry. That night, hubby did the cooking with the prawns and the sherry. I have a pic of it but I need to upload it. I was going to put it in the dinner thread.

----------


## natalie8

> Where is that fish market?  What fish did you buy? Sorry but not much information with the photos!





> *Deira Fish Market* 
> This past Friday we went to the biggest fish market in Dubai. We were there at around 11:30 am and the temps were 44° that day. It is now Ramadan, so nobody can eat or drink in public. You gotta hand it to these guys, working this hard in these conditions.


I gave an intro and description before my pictures.  :Confused:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> Where is that fish market?  What fish did you buy? Sorry but not much information with the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apologies Nat was not aware you had posted on the previous page.

Its good to be able to purchase straight from the market and how they cater for those that just want a couple of fish.
Hope your Hubby made a good job of dinner!

----------


## natalie8

No problem, Dave. I had uploaded all the pics, then hubby took the one of his masterpiece. I keep forgetting to upload it. Maybe later on today.

----------


## DJ Pat

Headed into deeper western Cornwall today



Carn Brea castle up top, will venture up next time.




Cornwall is rich in mining heritage



Popped into Morrisons, dunno why.

----------


## nigelandjan

Great pics Nat thanks for those cant green at the mo

----------


## natalie8

Nice pics, Pat. We both love that area and would love to get back there again. Green if I can.

Thanks, Nigel.  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

I forgot to ask: Why is there so much Spam on display? Is it in big demand in that area?  :Smile:  In North America, we always talk about Spam in a joking way, not as something anyone would ever actually eat.

----------


## Storekeeper

> I forgot to ask: Why is there so much Spam on display? Is it in big demand in that area?  In North America, we always talk about Spam in a joking way, not as something anyone would ever actually eat.


Spam Musubi is big in Hawaii. Slice of spam on a ball of rice wrapped in seaweed.

----------


## natalie8

^SK, I've seen that on TV. I think it was Anthony Bourdain who went there, but I can't remember now. But surely, Hawaii must be the only place that promotes Spam like this?

----------


## Storekeeper

> ^SK, I've seen that on TV. I think it was Anthony Bourdain who went there, but I can't remember now. But surely, Hawaii must be the only place that promotes Spam like this?


I seem to recall that years ago I read more Spam is sold in Hawaii than any other state.

I think Spam Musubi might actually be from Japan originally.

----------


## klong toey

On with the wellies took a paddle to the prawning grounds tide still well up think people thought i was cut off by the tide.Nice and warm under the cliffs someone found a body down here Tuesday some actor from the BBC all cleaned up now though after his cliff dive.All taken with my old Nokia phone.

----------


## klong toey

I like these Sea anemones.

----------


## Aberlour

Beautiful shots mate,  that water looks so inviting.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I forgot to ask: Why is there so much Spam on display?


 They had a tip off Tel was on his way for a weekender  :Smile:

----------


## blue

I went swimming in the north sea - straight in , no fucking about inching my way forward.  I got about 40 feet , then had to head back sharpish , i could feel my body temp plummeting alarmingly.
Global warming ?..... where is it

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> I like these Sea anemones.


Is that around Beachy Head area?

The old camera still working well,like the shot of the sea birds hovering over what has become a chalk island.

One thing you always notice when your at the coast in the U.K is the gulls.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> I went swimming in the north sea - straight in , no fucking about inching my way forward.  I got about 40 feet , then had to head back sharpish , i could feel my body temp plummeting alarmingly.
> Global warming ?..... where is it


Good man Blue always nice to take a dip in the drink.

Few years back when my wife first visited the U.K I took her down to Folkstone.She was shocked at how cold the water was.

Boiling hot day on the shingle beach part with no one braving the sea I had to get in there just to prove us Brits do actually swim in the sea :UK:

----------


## klong toey

^^Seaford head just past splash point.
It actually has a very large kittiwake colony they were nice and loud yesterday nesting on the cliff face.Looks bloody uncomfortable up on the cliff face to me clinging on to fresh air lucky they can fly.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

An afternoon spent at Than Thong waterfall in Amphoe Sangkhom which is about 12kl outside my wife,s village.
As most will know all of the waterfalls are more beautiful in the rainy season.

----------


## Aberlour

^ Are you back up with the in laws now Dave?

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> ^ Are you back up with the in laws now Dave?


No this was a past trip!

Hope its allowed on this thread :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Headed into deeper western Cornwall today
> 
> 
> 
> Carn Brea castle up top, will venture up next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Cornwall Pat!

Most that visit take a trip to the famous Lands End!

Have you been there mate? :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

Lands end isn't the tourist trap people on here are saying! Great place to spend half a day!

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Lands end isn't the tourist trap people on here are saying! Great place to spend half a day!


Exactly Pat!

I have been there twice on a visit to Cornwall,first it pissed down with rain so left after about ten minutes.
Second run was a beautiful day so spent a couple of hours there,got some good photos.

If I ever get down that way again I will take another look for sure.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by DJ Pat
> 
> 
> Headed into deeper western Cornwall today
> 
> 
> 
> Carn Brea castle up top, will venture up next time.
> 
> ...


Never saw baked beans in a plastic jar before. Interesting.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Not seen beans in a jar either might be class.

Handy if you only want use half though

----------


## DJ Pat

You keep them in the fridge and pour out what you need whenever, quite handy if you like beans

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Had some fun at Believe it or not museum recently  :Smile: 



Believe it or not we did actually go there hoping to take a good look at the fairly knew balloon attraction.
You can only go up and take a look around that area if you pay to go up in the thing.This was never my intention F! that but I did suggest the wife go up and get some lovely photos. 

She bottled it,so this is all I have.
I was more into just going up there to get an idea of how safe the thing is.



My boy thinks this is the best bit about the believe it or not place the view from outside the entrance,kind of agree with him :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Trekked to Monkey Beach again, well it was gonna be Muklka Head lighthouse which is another 45 minute trek uphill, but once again my lack of fitness gave out and I hitched a lift back to civilization with the malaysian version of Deliverance.

----------


## Aberlour

^ The one at the back looks like he's got plans for you and that crab mate. 

I wonder what "You sure do got a pretty mouth. You're gonna do some praying for me boy" sounds like in Malay.  :Smile:

----------


## patsycat

I just spat my coffee down the front of a white t-shirt!!!

----------


## nigelandjan

People people everywhere ,, we spent 10 hours at Brands Hatch today at the BSB meeting ,, you missed one of the best days here for years Alibaba mate ,, you,d have loved it ,, it was mega ,, Shakey parted company with his bike in the first race at 95mph but came back to trim Brookes and Alex Lowes up in the 2nd one .

Kinell I have never seen so many people what a day ! 



[/URL][/IMG]



Allways some oddity,s to be viewed on days like this I think this is a BMW 




[/URL][/IMG]




Screaming out of Dingle Dell kin ell my ears are still ringing !!! 




[/URL][/IMG]


BTW  a step back to reality over in Russia it was pissing down at the WSS meeting and young Andrea Antonneli lost his life ,, a sharp reminder of just how brutal this sport can be  R.I.P young man 25 years of age

----------


## Storekeeper

Headed north on the 101 yesterday to the Lavender Festival in Sequim, Wa:

[/URL]

Very scenic drive on the way up.

----------


## Storekeeper

Went into the gift shop and got overwhelmed by the smell of lavender:

[/URL]

----------


## Storekeeper

For you farm boys:

[/URL]

Sequim, Wa is a long drive just to look at lavender. Won't be doing that again.

----------


## nigelandjan

Are those old tractors Case,s SK or is that name Farmall the make ?  look like Case,s to me

----------


## Aberlour

> you missed one of the best days here for years Alibaba mate ,, you,d have loved it ,, it was mega ,,


Glad you had a blast mate, gutted I missed it. 




> Sequim, Wa is a long drive just to look at lavender. Won't be doing that again.


I notice in all your posts SK what stunning scenery you have in all directions. I reckon it must do people a lot of psychological good being surrounded by such natural beauty all the time. You're a lucky man.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Are those old tractors Case,s SK or is that name Farmall the make ?  look like Case,s to me


Not sure Nigel. Didn't think to look closer.

----------


## Storekeeper

> I notice in all your posts SK what stunning scenery you have in all directions. I reckon it must do people a lot of psychological good being surrounded by such natural beauty all the time. You're a lucky man.


We've had a dry summer by normal standards. Usually a rainy, overcast place. People either love it or hate it here. My mother made it 9 years and one brother made it about 5 years before they moved back to Texas a couple years ago.

No, I'm not from Texas ... Long story.

----------

